# application to edit/fade mpg formats



## diomedes (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello,
i'd like to find an application that allows editing on mpg video-files in the form of adjusting where the video begins/ends by means of fade effects. I've been recommended TMPGEnc, but the program has no such tools, i spent a lot of time looking for it.
I imagine that this is not the best place to post this, so i hope someone can redirect it if so.
Thanks a lot for any recommendations.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

You can do this with Windows Movie Maker which comes free with XP.

Add the video clips to the collection, then drag them into the timeline. Right-click one of the clips and select Video Effects to fade in/out, rotate, alter the speed, etc.

Use the split button at the bottom of the video preview area to split clips. You can drag the clips around in the timeline to reposition them.

When you've finished editing, go to File > Save Project to keep a backup of the work in progress that can be loaded and continued at a later date, then File > Save Movie File to save the finished video.

Note: The Project file needs to be saved in the same folder as the original clips. The finished Movie File can be saved anywhere.


----------



## diomedes (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you for your quick reply, koala. Everything went ok amd looked promising till i ran into a problem:
a pop up w/in the program saying ".mpg could not be imported" appeared. I tried another mpg and the application got stuck, same with an avi (could have been cause it was too large?), and i also tried a wmv too, which also prompted the same "could not be imported" pop up.

The original mpg that i wish to edit is 83 MB, and is from a video from a Sony cam-corder. It also has a .modd file that appears to correspond to the mpg. I have no idea what a .modd file is.

Not sure if that gives you an perspective, but any idea what could be the problem?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

.MODD is a Sony video file. See *here* for more details and other people with your problem.


> If you need to play files in Media Player 11 instead of Sony software you need to download the following:
> 1. K-Lite Codec at www.free-codecs.com/K_Lite_Codec_Pack_download.htm
> Then you need to download the Haali Media Splitter at www.videohelp.com/tools/Haali_Media_Splitter
> Once you do that you can view the files in media player.


Did your camera come with the *Picture Motion Browser* software? You can use this to convert the .MODD to .WMV which can then be edited in any video editor, including Movie Maker.

Go to *Manipulate > Convert to WMV and Save*


----------



## diomedes (Mar 8, 2008)

Got it.
I do indeed have Picture Motion Browser, and when i open it up now, for some reason in the drop down menu under manipulate, there is no convert to WMV and save option at all. That's pretty strange, what to do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's typical of Sony to use proprietary file formats that can't be edited using other software. I haven't used Picture Motion Browser, so I can't really give any more advice on fault-finding for it.

If you get no more replies here, try posting in my first link. That thread is still active and they all seem to be in the same boat as you.


----------



## diomedes (Mar 8, 2008)

I completely understand, no worries. In fact, thank you for all of your concise help along the way, i couldn't really ask for anything better. I might try posting there as a next step, didn't expect my little project to turn out to be so challenging.:normal:

btw/Any idea if Sony Vegas is a decent application to use if i run into a dead end?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a JVC Everio camcorder and its files come out as MOD files as well. With the camera came Cyberlink software that allows you to edit video, it is similar to Windows Moviemaker in its capabilities but does accept MOD files. Are you sure that with your camcorder you got no software that allows you to edit footage into movies? Most camcorders come with a basic package that allows you to edit and output as .avi, .mpeg, .wmv or some such file. All these types of software will allow you to use basic effects like fades, transitions etc.
Check your software/installation disc that came with the camcorder.

PS: your software will have an "export" or "share" command somewhere in File menu that allows the project to be finalised into a movie. This is where you will find the settings to choose which file format you want the finished movie to be.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sony Vegas is one of the better video editors, excellent for the price.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f159/sony-vegas-6-for-99-a-116936.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f159/good-movie-editing-software-suggestions-166176.html


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Sony Vegas is a good one - not sure if it accepts MOD files tho you would think so being from the same stable as camera
I use Adobe Premiere Elements - $155AUD - lots of capability(99 video, 99 audio tracks, lots of effects, ability to blue screen etc. - Vegas may do most of these)
, easy to use but a resource hog on your comp.


----------



## diomedes (Mar 8, 2008)

Basically if i find something to convert it then i'm set. It's not so much does the application accept mod files, but rather does it allow converting out of it (as PMB *should*, until i find otherwise)

So i pulled out the cam again (btw/ specifically, it's a Carl Zeiss Sony, likely to be the most recent model), and there are 2 programs that came as software applications. One was the extractor, which only does that, nothing else. There are no settings to toggle such as what format to extract to, but then again it extracts it from the disc to the computer anyway. All you can change is the location of the extraction.

This cyberlink program, it can handle these mod files, is it available and possibly useful to me? Does Sony Vega permit converting to basic mpg formats from mod? As is, i'm stuck with the mod files, unless i find a way to manipulate this unusual featureless version of Picture Motion Browser that i am stuck with.


----------



## diomedes (Mar 8, 2008)

On a unrelated note, i hada mild degree of success getting where i wanted to....ran into a problem again though:

So i routed this .dott/.mpg through TMPGEnc, which actually had a option to re-encode to DivX, which i then passed through All2Avi, which spat out a decent quality avi. This avi was then declared by Windows Movie Maker as acceptible, however when i dragged it into the slot, the program just froze on the pop up "importing". 

Since this program is creating so many problems, is there another (very basic) video editing program that can be recommended?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*VirtualDub* is a basic but powerful video editor.

It would be best to use Sony's Picture Motion Browser, if possible, to prevent any loss of quality through converting the video format back and forth between different programs. My link in post #4 goes to the latest Vista version. I can't find an XP version anywhere, although I did see a chart that showed it's compatible with ME, 2000, XP and Vista.

EDIT: Install the full *K-Lite Codec pack* and reboot, then see if your latest AVI will open in any of your video editors.

Included in the codec pack is a program called GSpot. Drag the AVI into it to see its audio and video codec details and to see if you have the necessary codecs already installed.


----------



## diomedes (Mar 8, 2008)

I've always had GSpot, although i can't analyze the data particularly well, so heres a window capture, maybe you can tell me what you think.










As for Motion Picture Browser, i believe its related to the version. Mine is a 2. something version, i believe the 3. version has the feature you mentioned (this camera was bought in late december, the disc sleeve clearly indicated the version). I cannot however find a updated version. I completely agree with you that i should just stick to that application, but it's turning out to be unwieldy, and all i hear is Sony being bad at tech support.

The Codec, i'll just wait back from you, then install it w/ a reboot. Thanks so much, as always.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't see any problems in the screenshot. The audio info, frames/sec and picture dimensions are standard, and the XVID codec is installed with KLite. Both audio and video codecs are installed and working. Movie Maker can handle 81mb files, I've used it on 500mb+ files. All I can say is try the video in VirtualDub, and if that doesn't work, hopefully zuluclayman will have some more ideas.


----------



## diomedes (Mar 8, 2008)

Got VirtualDub, pretty easy to use, but has no fade effects. I'm at the moment trying to figure out how to make cuts to adjust the start and end points of the video. Not having much luck....
Also, i tried some uninformed approach to cutting and re-saving but a 81Mb file was expected to result in some thing like 2 GB file. I think i need help with this program.

Would you be able to recommend something that has a fade effect available? A straight cut would put across a rather unpolished effect.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

VirtualDub can use addon filters (.VDF files) to achieve special effects. You can also use the Curve Editor and Blend to achieve fades, but the *FadeFX filter* is probably easier.


> Want to fade to black at the end of a video, or fade in from black at the start? This filter will let you fade out at a specified location, and will black out all frames after that. Alternatively, you can use it to black-out a series of frames at any arbitrary point within a video.


From *http://neuron2.net/*:


> Following is a step-by-step procedure for using the filters.
> 
> 1. First ensure that the filter .vdf file is present in a directory called "plugins" that exists in the same directory as the VirtualDub executable.
> 2. Start up VirtualDub and maximize its window.
> ...


Click 'Mine' in the neuron2.net menu for a full list of VirtualDub filters.

btw, what Windows theme are you using? I like the top-right buttons and curved corners.


----------



## diomedes (Mar 8, 2008)

Excellent, when my patience recovers, i will test out those instructions/plug-in. 

I tried cutting a selection by means of a really unorthodox approach, but when i went to re-save the file, it turned out huge....like, anticipating about 2 GB. Any idea where i might have went wrong? I did it without any instructions, which might explain alot....:normal:

windows theme, it's called: prolcd2.0-apple.msstyles It's about 4 Mb, might be too big as an attachment, though. I could possibly up it some other method, of course.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

So VirtualDub can actually open the new AVI you created, or is it the original .MODD?

When an edited video is so much bigger than the original, it's because the output settings are setup incorrectly. Try and keep the resolution, frames/sec, mp3 settings, kb/s, etc the same as the original. Saving as XVID is usually the best way to keep file sizes down.

Take a break and let us know when how you get on later. :grin:

I'll send you a private message with my email address if you wouldn't mind sending me the theme. Thanks.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

All sounds fairly complicated for what you want to do (no disrespect Koala - you've helped me before today  )- let me get it straight: you want to take raw footage from your camera, get it onto your computer and apply some simple editing(fades etc)and output them as something you can use? Only thing stopping you atm is the fact that they are MODD files?
Both these software packages will accept MODD files and both will output them as any file type you wish (including DivX and Xvid if you have the codecs installed), both will export to DVD should you wish to burn a DVD of your footage. The main difference other than price is that Premier has miles more capabilities than Cyberlink. 

http://www.adobe.com/products/premiereel/
http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/cyberstore/order_33_ENU.html#full

hope this helps


----------

